# Manure smoking?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I was just cleaning out the horse and dumping the manure into our wagon that we have and its smoking? Like legit smoking... Is that bad?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Manure can self combust, so yes, if it's smoking quite a bit you need to dump and spread it as soon as you can.

That's one of the reasons people turn their manure piles, too. To keep it from spontaneously combusting.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, as SR said, the pile can combust. Manure underneath heats up and can start to smoulder, then catch fire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just want to throw in another, "Yes, it can cause a fire." Hope you can figure out something to do soon!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well... Thats not good! We have the manure pile down the field that my dad pushes around. We have a wagon the we load up (it is right by the barn) That is what is smoking. There isn't much in it, it was dumped (to the big pile) a few days ago (it can hold at least 2 weeks of mucking out) 

Right now my mom and dad are coming home for a trip today, they were gone for 3 days... Good thing they are coming home today!

Should I move it around with a shovel or rake?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What's the outside temperature where you are, Ray? If the air is colder than the manure, it can produce condensation that looks like smoke.

Yes, spread it out a little more with your rake if you're concerned.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

12.4 degrees. It is warmer than yesterday. Its the manure that was dumped yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, so it's around 57 degrees Fahrenheit, which is pretty chilly.

When you put manure on top of manure, it's very easy for it to retain heat. Add in cooler day time temps than the manure, and you can get steam.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My pile frequently has steam coming out of it in the AM.

I would guess in the case you are describing it is steam, like SR said.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

*Composting horse manure*

Very good article

Manure and Pasture Management for Recreational Horse Owners


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It hasn't steamed before though. My dad just got home so I am going to drag him to the barn to check it out 

Thanks for the link! It was interesting to read about how you need a balance of carbon, nitrogen and bulking material.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Ours will usually steam when it gets pretty hot out. I always go out and check it when it does this and its never smelled of smoke.

Like others have suggested, if you can, turn it over several times a year to help with that as well as make sure everything mixes and decomposes well.


----------

